# Dog Food POLL; what do you feed?



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

Since everyone loves dog food threads , I thought I would start one more. Click the food you feed, if I left your brand out please post it up. I can only post ten choices and put the first ten down off the top of my head. Thanks


----------



## RemsBPJasper (Apr 25, 2005)

Nature's Variety - used to be prairie, now instinct


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

My competetive dogs get EUK
The old timers get Pro Plan Senior
H/T dogs Exceed.


----------



## D Osborn (Jul 19, 2004)

Fromm or Nature's Variety
Got tired of a sick dog


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Briezy - Natural Balance Duck & Potato

Jaxxy & Graham - Pro Plan Adult Chicken & Rice

Tux - Pro Plan Sensitive Skin & Stomach

Mazey - Purina ONE

Ticket - Pro Plan Performance

Andy


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

Pro Plan Performance. Always had very good luck with it.


----------



## kimberjac (Aug 20, 2008)

Nature's Variety


----------



## IowaBayDog (May 17, 2006)

Native #3

Price of that has gone up $10/bag in the last 6 months. Chicken feed is the culprit.


----------



## Jo Ann Reynolds (Jul 2, 2007)

I feed raw ground meat, bones, organs, and vegetables. Brand varies, BARF, Bravo, or Oma's Pride.


----------



## Chuck McCall (Jun 29, 2003)

Don't know if I could feed my dog BARF....I know I wouldn't eat it.


----------



## MAGIC (May 27, 2008)

Magic gets purina one chicken and rice.


----------



## Martha Lancaster (Sep 5, 2003)

http://www.naturesrecipe.com/DogProductDisplay.aspx?p=Dogs/Skin_dryVenisonMeal


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Arkat VF is the best food we have EVER fed. BUT.... 

It is too hard to find and the price is not competitive, so for the last year it has been and remains Pro Plan for us. BUT....

If Arkat VF ever gets as easy to find and competitive in price with Pro Plan, we will switch back faster than you can blink an eye.


----------



## Rob G (Dec 5, 2007)

I just switched my dogs to Arkat VF Complete (from Eagle Pack). So far, so good...


----------



## awesmlab (Nov 13, 2003)

Eagle Pack Holistic one meal a day and raw the other meal. Sometimes 2 raw meals a day.


----------



## DUCK DGS (Nov 29, 2007)

We feed Eagle Pack.....Power, Natural and Puppy with excellent results.

Sue


----------



## DEN/TRU/CRU (May 29, 2007)

The old dog gets Sceince Diet Senior and my young Derby dog gets Purina Performance.
Dennis


----------



## Jim Danis (Aug 15, 2008)

I feed mine Blackwood. He used to loose a lot of weight during summer training and so far this is the only food that will keep him from doing that.


----------



## Cavy (Jun 24, 2008)

I feed my hunting dog Taste of the wild. I thinks its praire flavor and is a duck & phesant mix. They also have bison flavor and salmon. I have been able to switch flavors of this food for her without any ill effects. She just simply loves it.


----------



## bfarmer (Aug 6, 2006)

Extreme Dog Fuel


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Eukanuba Performance to most of the dogs because until this month was cheaper than adult.
I have been experimenting with Merrick BG (before grain) since April for my stud dogs. Yes, it's pricey but I have seen a difference. Maybe those that are disenchanted with Canidae might be interested. Both of them can gain weight on the Performance and this has a little higher protein and less fat and no grain. They also love it-it has venison juices on it. I had a very sick dog and he would eat this food.


----------



## TheShadow (May 8, 2008)

wow Pro Plan wins!!!! I feed Innova Green Bag (Adult). Use to feed canidae ALS about 2 months ago (had fed that food since 8 weeks-2yrs old). A lot of the guys I know feed Orijen, EVO, and expensive stuff like that. No idea how they can afford that stuff. But majority do feed Pro Plan here as well...


----------



## Kent S (Nov 27, 2006)

Nutri Source but Native looks to have a good program if you buy by the pallet.


----------



## zoomngoldens (Nov 11, 2004)

Nature's Variety and I sometimes rotate in some Innova.


----------



## Brevard Arndt (Jul 2, 2003)

Am I the only one feeding Nutro Natural Choice L&R? I have been feeding it to my home dogs for years now and been very satisfied. The dog on the truck gets EUK performance, 'cause that is what the Pro feeds.


----------



## Legacy 6 (Jul 2, 2008)

NutriSource: Large Breed Puppy

I like this stuff. Our family has been using this stuff for years.

Crude Protein (Min.) 26.0% 260 g/kg 
Crude Fat (Min.) 14.0% 140 g/kg 
Crude Fiber (Max.) 4.0% 40 g/kg 
Moisture (Max.) 10.0% 100 g/kg 
Selenium (Min.) 0.5 mg/kg 0.5 mg/kg 
Vitamin E (Min.) 175 IU/kg 175 IU/kg 
*Omega - 6 Fatty Acids (Min.) 2.9% 29 g/kg 
*Omega - 3 Fatty Acids (Min.) 0.50% 5 g/kg 
*Glucosamine (Min.) 550 ppm 550 mg/kg 
*Chondroitin (Min.) 150 ppm 150 mg/kg 
* Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C) (Min.) 100 mg/kg 100 mg/kg 
*Docosahexaenoic Acid (DHA) (Min) 0.05% .5 mg/kg


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

Brevard Arndt said:


> Am I the only one feeding Nutro Natural Choice L&R? I have been feeding it to my home dogs for years now and been very satisfied. The dog on the truck gets EUK performance, 'cause that is what the Pro feeds.


I used to feed Nutro Natural Choice Large Breed Lamb and Rice because this particular dog had some issues that I SUSPECTED might have been food related. When I switched him from Pro Plan Performance to Nutro Natural Choice Large Breed Lamb & Rice, his coat and skin seemed to improve. It might not have been the food, there were other variables as well. Then I switched him to Eagle Pack Power because that is what the pro fed him. When I went to switch him back to Nutro NCLB L&R I found that the supply had become very inconsistent so I went with Eukanuba. Only been through 1 bag of that, but so far so good.


----------



## Richard Finch (Jul 26, 2006)

Been feeding Euk sporting for past 8-9 months. Have recently (within the last month) began feeding TOTW. Dogs seem to be doing very well. We use the Waterfowl Formula.




Richard


----------



## dennismc115 (Dec 16, 2005)

BARF
Commercial: Bravo or Oma's Pride
home ground: turkey necks, chicken necks, duck necks


----------



## splashdash (Aug 1, 2007)

I also fed Nutro Large Breed Lamb and Rice and felt our dogs never looked better. Like some of the other posters our supply has become inconsistent and/or impossible. The older dogs are eating Diamond Naturals in the interim since I have 2 dogs that seem to have corn issues. Our pup is eating Nutro Ultra.


----------



## RailRoadRetrievers (Feb 4, 2004)

I wish there was a selection for OTHER


----------



## brian breuer (Jul 12, 2003)

ShotGunWillie said:


> I wish there was a selection for OTHER


Just post what you feed. 

I just switched to Taste of the Wild, the Bison formula. I was having continual ear issues with my golden and was hoping this grain free food would help. Her ears have gotten better but still have some issues. It is $40 for 30 lbs. So not cheap but ProPlan here in Minot runs about a dollar a pound with none of the handy Petco discounts you guys brag about.


----------



## Fire Angel (Jan 3, 2003)

Nutro Natural Choice Large Breed


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

ShotGunWillie said:


> I wish there was a selection for OTHER


Shotgunwillie, I purposely did not do an OTHER selection. It would not tell us what people were feeding.


----------



## Karen McCullah (Feb 28, 2007)

I have 2 older dogs on Evo, young guy on Innova green bag (Evo too much for the guy-gave him the squirts). I've considered moving the oldest to senior Innova but not sure....is 7 really a senior?! What if they're still running??? He is putting weight on fast with the Evo and I can hardly feed him any...it's depressing how little he gets in the big bowl. 

I put them on Evo because I had one guy with allergies. the grain free has worked well for him and I can't have ALL the dogs on different stuff. Andy, how do you do it????? 

I'd like to find ONE for ALL, but it seems impossible.


----------



## Certainty (Apr 17, 2008)

Diamond Performance works well for mine. Diamond Puppy for pups, pregnant ladies, and lactating mommas.


----------



## larrynogaj (Aug 31, 2004)

Iams. I'm surprised that it hasn't come up yet.


----------



## torg (Feb 21, 2005)

Exceed from Sam's Club $26.00 for 44 lbs. They compare the food to EuKanuba on the label. 484 calories per cup. If anyone has had bad experiences with this food I would like to hear about it. 
always trying to be price conscious but feed a good food with 11 dogs.


----------



## Montview (Dec 20, 2007)

None of the above...
For kibble, we feed one of ours Flint River Ranch Dog/Puppy food and one of them Natural Balance organic chicken formula.


----------



## Bud Bass (Dec 22, 2007)

Scout Exceed

Moe Exceed

Em Exceed

Bud Steak


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

Natures Variety Instinct and Natures Variety Prarie
________
Nevada Dispensaries


----------



## jbauer (Jul 14, 2008)

Those that are feeding Innova Evo, what do you pay for a bag?


----------



## mhitesman (Oct 5, 2007)

Taste of the Wild


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

I've got a dog that seemed to always have stool issues. I've tried pretty much everything. I put her on Wellness Core (a grain free food). She's on the ocean formula and really thriving on it. They just started selling it at Petco. It's not cheap, but it's a very high quality food. I think the high fat level in some of the other formulas gave her problems.


----------



## RemsBPJasper (Apr 25, 2005)

I had my girl on Evo for two or three bags worth, cost around $42...which is around what i got the Nature's Variety for, which she does better on. 

I used to feed Nutro and loved it...but then I was needing to feed 6 cups a day to keep weight on my dogs, of the large breed. The dog I bought for my ex, the dog is now 4 and still on Nutro Chicken, Rice, and Oatmeal. He does ok. I want to put him on Nature's Variety...he has a lot of allergy issues.


----------



## Fowlplay (May 18, 2008)

used to feed canidae, switched to innova about a month age and have had nothing but great results so far. use it with my lab and the wife's cavalier.


----------



## Scott Krueger (Jan 25, 2008)

wellness core


----------



## Scott Krueger (Jan 25, 2008)

jbauer said:


> Those that are feeding Innova Evo, what do you pay for a bag?


last i seen i think it was $52-56 a bag. the bags ain't big either


----------



## DSMITH1651 (Feb 23, 2008)

Jazz And Muddy Adult Dog Nutri Source
Ace Is On Large Bred Puppy Nutri Source


----------



## Legacy 6 (Jul 2, 2008)

Just bought another bag of Nutri Source (Large Breed Puppy). Last month it was $29, this month price went up to $38.

Like everything else, the price went up... but I'm feeding her a lot less food that I would be otherwise with many other Wal-Mart/Target bought foods. To me, it's worth the price.


----------



## Keith Allison (Dec 29, 2003)

Arkat. Awesome food!


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Just switched to NutriSource...just an update. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Henry V (Apr 7, 2004)

Legacy 6 said:


> Just bought another bag of Nutri Source (Large Breed Puppy). Last month it was $29, this month price went up to $38.


A group of us here has been feeding NutriSource for at least 3 years. It seems to work quite well. I do know that the wholesale price of LB puppy and most other varieties went up in August by about $1 per bag. I think that is the third price increase this year.

For information on NutriSource check out: http://www.nutrisourcedogfood.com/


----------



## Dave Combs (Feb 28, 2003)

Blue Seal Natural 26
Going on 15 years with 6 different dogs with no problems and they always look great.
approx. $25/50#
http://www.blueseal.com/canine/natural26.php


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

Pro Pac 26


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

I use Diamond Naturals for my non training full timers,and the Euk sporting for my males and full time trainees.


----------



## kb27_99 (Sep 28, 2006)

Pro Plan Performance Lamb an Rice. Finaly after switching from Iambs, to Diamond, to Black Gold, now pro plan i have found something that improved my CLF skin and coat.


----------



## whelchel (Jun 30, 2008)

I hear an awful lot of people use Sam's Club Exceed (Lamb and Rice), as a quality value brand--only going by heresay... Any way to add this to the poll to get an idea of proportional usage? If it's a quality food bought in bulk for cheap at a nationwide distributor, then that's the one for me.


----------



## Bill A (Jan 17, 2008)

Wellness Puppy and I will be switching to Evo in a few more months.


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

Circle J - Extreme Dog Fuel


----------



## theeaterofshades (May 19, 2008)

I have had stool problems with my pup, but he seems to be doing pretty well in transition to California Natural (From the makers of Innova) Chix meal and rice puppy formula from a boiled Chix/rice diet. The nice thing is it is a limited ingredient food for his little tummy. He was on ProPlan Selects puppy prior to his issues.

My dad just picked up the Exceed Performance after I did some checking on it. Some one mentioned it was just re badged ProPlan performance, so I contacted Sam's Club to ask. A few days ago I received an email from Purina that they tried to call me and gave a number to call back based on my Sam's club website question. So there may be some validity to that.


----------



## TANK (Oct 25, 2007)

Looks like we have alot of Pro Planners. Is it mostly because of price or kennel plans or is it just that good. I been using Euk for 2 years and I can say I like the coat,teeth and stool it produces. I did get some samples of PP multi stage at one time but was unable to find it in stores. I wonder how dogs on PP teeth and coat look and how they perform I know it's probally another Ford and Chevy thing


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

TANK said:


> Looks like we have alot of Pro Planners. Is it mostly because of price or kennel plans or is it just that good. I been using Euk for 2 years and I can say I like the coat,teeth and stool it produces. I did get some samples of PP multi stage at one time but was unable to find it in stores. *I wonder how dogs on PP teeth and coat look and how they perform I know it's probally another Ford and Chevy thing*


I can only tell you about my 18 mo CLF. I just had her in to the vet for a check up and shots and the vet comented more than once on how beautiful her teeth and coat looked. Her pearly whites really are and her coat is about as shiny as shiny gets and as soft as any lab I've seen.

That said, I do have to play with the amount I give her as too much will cause slightly loose stools (not runny but not tootsie roll either).

I pay $39.99 for the 37 1/2 (I think it is) lb bag at my local feed store but she only eats maybe 4 cups a day so it's well worth it to me.


----------



## TheShadow (May 8, 2008)

4 cups - i think i'm starvin my 2yr old CLF (63lbs) with only 2.5 cups a day !?!?! that's what it says on the bag and I'd rather not have her get overweight as its always tough to loose it. my vet told me to keep feeding her what i feed as she is in optimal condition now. but it seems like maybe i should up the feed as we all know bag counts may not be the best guide...


----------



## Lee Nelson (Jan 4, 2008)

Exceed...Chix & Rice


----------



## Chris Peaks (Jul 20, 2006)

I feed Loyall Active Adult. 
http://www.loyallpetfood.com/Screens/Products/activeadult.aspx


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

Jo Ann Reynolds said:


> I feed raw ground meat, bones, organs, and vegetables. Brand varies, BARF, Bravo, or Oma's Pride.


I feed raw as well. A lot of venison, pork and beef bones with green tripe, liver, hearts, kidneys and other guts. He gets fish trash after I'm done fileting every so often. I try to feed something really awful when company comes over like eyeballs or pig feet.

One thing I like about feeding raw is that I very rarely have to pick up stool. I don't know what critter is responsible, but something is eating his feces at night.


----------



## Karen McCullah (Feb 28, 2007)

jimboburnsy said:


> I feed raw as well. A lot of venison, pork and beef bones with green tripe, liver, hearts, kidneys and other guts. He gets fish trash after I'm done fileting every so often. I try to feed something really awful when company comes over like eyeballs or pig feet.
> 
> One thing I like about feeding raw is that I very rarely have to pick up stool. I don't know what critter is responsible, but something is eating his feces at night.


I just threw up a little bit in my mouth...:barf:


----------



## kb27_99 (Sep 28, 2006)

> One thing I like about feeding raw is that I very rarely have to pick up stool. I don't know what critter is responsible, but something is eating his feces at night.




You must be from the south, we have all kinds of &^&*( eating critters down here.


----------



## Jill Chalmers (Mar 9, 2008)

Natural Balance - duck and potato. 

I occasionally mix in some form of beef (she gets the good stuff). I have a dog with so many food allergies this is about all she can have! Every now and then I supplement with yogurt or cottage cheese as well.

Jill


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

TANK said:


> Looks like we have alot of Pro Planners. Is it mostly because of price or kennel plans or is it just that good. I been using Euk for 2 years and I can say I like the coat,teeth and stool it produces. I did get some samples of PP multi stage at one time but was unable to find it in stores. I wonder how dogs on PP teeth and coat look and how they perform I know it's probally another Ford and Chevy thing


I think you're right, it's probably another Ford and Chevy thing. I have fed both, and the dogs do just as well on one as the other. But since ProPlan is always cheaper, I feed it.


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

RemsBPJasper said:


> I had my girl on Evo for two or three bags worth, cost around $42.
> 
> Our Ruby just had 11 puppies. We just put her on Evo. I paid $51.70 for one bag (CA sales tax included). Pricey, but recommended because she is nursing 11 puppies. It will take awhile before we can tell how this first bag is working for her.


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

torg said:


> Exceed from Sam's Club $26.00 for 44 lbs. They compare the food to EuKanuba on the label. 484 calories per cup. If anyone has had bad experiences with this food I would like to hear about it.
> always trying to be price conscious but feed a good food with 11 dogs.


I had my guys on this stuff briefly for the same reason: decent label and great price. Then my BLM's hair started falling out.

They're now on Nutro Natural Choice Hi Energy blend and doing great: http://www.nutroproducts.com/ncdry-he.shtml 

ml


----------



## DuffDog (Mar 26, 2007)

I had issues with my Lab where her stomach was full of Gas and sounded like a drum. She would pace or stand in the evening and not laydown. I tried some of the top foods but nothing worked like Taste of the Wild (Wetlands). I am thinking that Grain-Free solved my problem and she loves the food.


----------

